# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Επιδιόρθωση ενισχυτή SILVER(STK4162)

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Θα ζητήσω ακόμη μια φορά την βοήθεια σας για έναν ενισχυτή που θέλησα να επισκευάσω.

Πριν 8 χρόνια περίπου (ήμουν 10χρονών  :Very Happy:  )κάηκε ένα στερεοφωνικό SILVER (δεν θυμάμαι μοντέλο) που είχαμε και έτσι σήμερα είπα να του κάνω εγχείρηση :P

Πρώτα απ'όλα είχα υποθέσει (όπως υποστηρίζω ακόμα) ότι κάηκε το ολοκληρομένο.

Κάτι ώρες πριν καεί, έπαιζε μόνο το ένα κανάλι και έτσι το άνοιξε ο πατέρας μου και ψιλοβραχυκύκλωσε τις επαφες του stk μπας και "ξεμπλοκάρει"... Τζίφος όμως,  δεν δούλευε καθόλου και ύστερα έσκασε ένας πυκνωτής  και ένας άλλος φούσκωσε ..

Το παρατήσαμε, και φέτος αποφάσισα να τον φτιάξω.

Φορούσε το STK4162 και είπα "θα το αλλάξω που θα το αλλάξω, δεν βάζω μεγαλύτερο"?. Διάβασα τα datasheet και έβαλα το STK4192 που του ταιριάζει κουτί.

Πριν το ανοίξω σήμερα, θυμήθηκα (όπως και είδα) ότι του είχα κάνει και παλιότερα εγχειρήσεις με αποτέλεσμα μερικά καλώδια μεταξύ της πρόσοψης(equalizer-ένταση-φωτορυθμικά) και της κεντρικής πλακέτας,να είναι στον αέρα και να μην ξέρω που πάνε. Τα βρήκα όλα εκτός απο ένα που έχει 2 και μπλενταζ μέσα του και πάει σε ένα λαμπάκι για φωτισμό(κόκκινο-άσπρο)(τότε που το έιχα ξυλώσει, το είχα βάλει πρόχειρα στην τροφοδοσία(18V) και δουλευε και δουλευει κανονικά) και το τρίτο το μπλενταζ, δεν ξέρω που πάει. Πάνω στην πλακέτα γράφει "G"(ground σημαίνει??) και μπαίνει το μπλενταζ, "RED" για το κόκκινο και "WHT" για το άσπρο.

Δείτε μερικές φωτογραφείες

   

Λογικά, αν δείτε και την φώτο, αυτά τα καλώδια τροφοδοτουν την λαμπίτσα και τα φωτορυθμικά, άρα αν έβαζα τον ενισχυτή να δουλεψει θα δούλευε.
Αμ δε...

Ακούστε τι κάνει: Με το που βάζω ρευμα ανοίγουν όλα κανονικά και ανάβουν όλα τα λαμπάκια απο τα φωτορυθμικά συνέχεια, δεν βγάζει ήχο και μετά απο ~10 δευτ. βγάζει ένα βουητό και δίνει κάποια τάση στα ηχεία(δεν το μέτρησα γιατί φοβάμαι μην κάψω κάτι αν το αφήσω λίγη ώρα παραπάνω).Αν τον κλείσω και τον ανοίξω κάνει το ίδιο.

Να πω ότι τον σκασμένο πυκνωτή, τον άλλαξα με έναν άλλο(θα μου πείτε αφου ήταν σκασμένος πως είδες τι να βάλεις? Επειδή τα περρισσότερα εξαρτήματα είναι επι 2 πάνω στην πλακέτα, είδα τι λείπει και το έβαλα) και τον φουσκωμένο το άλλαξα και αυτόν αλλα και τους δύο που έβαλα τους ειχα απο άλλες πλακέτες..

Έχει 2 ολοκληρομένα για τα φωτορυθμικά , AN6884
Τι μπορεί να έχει?

----------


## hlektrologos000

> .  
> Κάτι ώρες πριν καεί, έπαιζε μόνο το ένα κανάλι και έτσι το άνοιξε ο πατέρας μου και *ψιλοβραχυκύκλωσε τις επαφες του stk μπας και "ξεμπλοκάρει"...* Τζίφος όμως,  δεν δούλευε καθόλου και ύστερα έσκασε ένας πυκνωτής  και ένας άλλος φούσκωσε ..


Τωρα εξηγειτε γιατι βαζεις αναποδα το ρευμα τροφοδοσιας σους ενισχυτες... 

Υ.Γ Πιστευω να ειμαι μεσα στα ορια του χαβαλε....  :Embarassed:    ....     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## PCMan

Λες να είναι κληρονομικό?   :Very Happy:   :P 

Εντάξει, εδώ πρόσεξα αρκετά για όλα αλλά... δεν δουλευει..

----------


## IOANNIS

καταρχην:προτου βαλεις το καινουργιο stk τσεκαρες ολες τισ τασεις να δεις αν ολα ειναι οκ? πρεπει να δεις μην εχει καει καμια διοδος και προκαλει βραχηκυκλωμα. ολοι οι ετοιμη ενισχυτες εχουν καποια προενισχυση! μηπως εχει καει το ολοκληρομενο τις προενισχυσης και αντι για ηχο βγαζει καποια ταση με αποτελεσμα, οτι δινεις στο in του stk αυτο παιρνεις και στο out. (για να τσεκαρεις αν δουλευει η προενισχυση ξεκολησε την αντισταση που παει στο in του stk και βαλε ενα ηχειακι απο ακουστικα να δεις αν ακουγετε μουσικη η βουητο οπως λες.) αν ακουγετε βουητο τοτε το προβλημα βρησκετε στην προενισχυση. κανε αυτα για αρχη και μας λες τα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## Danza

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από PCMan
> 
> .  
> Κάτι ώρες πριν καεί, έπαιζε μόνο το ένα κανάλι και έτσι το άνοιξε ο πατέρας μου και *ψιλοβραχυκύκλωσε τις επαφες του stk μπας και "ξεμπλοκάρει"...* Τζίφος όμως,  δεν δούλευε καθόλου και ύστερα έσκασε ένας πυκνωτής  και ένας άλλος φούσκωσε ..
> 
> 
> Τωρα εξηγειτε γιατι βαζεις αναποδα το ρευμα τροφοδοσιας σους ενισχυτες... 
> 
> Υ.Γ Πιστευω να ειμαι μεσα στα ορια του χαβαλε....    ....


κλασικά.. έτσι έκανε και ο πατέρας μου....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Συμφωνώ με τον γιάννη.. τα vu-meter αφού ανάβουν όλα τα λαμπάκια σημαίνει οτι παίρνουν συνέχεια τάση, άρα κάτι καμμένο στην έξοδο ή την προενίσχυση του STK

----------


## PCMan

> καταρχην:προτου βαλεις το καινουργιο stk τσεκαρες ολες τισ τασεις να δεις αν ολα ειναι οκ?


Όχι, δεν κοίταξα τις τάσεις.. 


> πρεπει να δεις μην εχει καει καμια διοδος και προκαλει βραχηκυκλωμα.


 Μέτρησα τις διόδους τροφοδοσίας, τίποτα άλλο, και δεν δείχνουν βραχυκυκλωμένες. Τις μέτρησα πάνω στην πλακέτα 



> ολοι οι ετοιμη ενισχυτες εχουν καποια προενισχυση! μηπως εχει καει το ολοκληρομενο τις προενισχυσης και αντι για ηχο βγαζει καποια ταση με αποτελεσμα, οτι δινεις στο in του stk αυτο παιρνεις και στο out.


 Τα μέτρησα πάνω στην πλακέτα και κανένα δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. Όλα κιόλα είναι 4. Έχει 2*Α1015, C1173, JRC7047(αυτο δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά)



> (για να τσεκαρεις αν δουλευει η προενισχυση ξεκολησε την αντισταση που παει στο in του stk και βαλε ενα ηχειακι απο ακουστικα να δεις αν ακουγετε μουσικη η βουητο οπως λες.) αν ακουγετε βουητο τοτε το προβλημα βρησκετε στην προενισχυση. κανε αυτα για αρχη και μας λες τα αποτελεσματα!


 Δηλαδή? Ποιό In? Στο 1 και 18 pin που έχει από μία αντίσταση 56k?




> Συμφωνώ με τον γιάννη.. τα vu-meter αφού ανάβουν όλα τα λαμπάκια σημαίνει οτι παίρνουν συνέχεια τάση, άρα κάτι καμμένο στην έξοδο ή την προενίσχυση του STK


Ναι, με το που βάζω ρεύμα ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια, του βουητό όμως αρχίζει μετά απο 10δευτ. και τα λαμπάκια μένουν σταθερά μέχρι και εκείνη τη στιγμή. 
Και σκέψου και το άλλο: Εκείνο το καλώδιο που δεν ξέρω που πάει μπορεί να είναι απο την τροφοδοσία των ΑΝ6884..

To βουητό είναι σαν να δίνει συνέχεια ρεύμα στην έξοδο... Τι να πω?

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά.. έχω βραχυκυκλώσει...

Λέω να αλλάξω όοολες τις διόδους που υπάρχουν πάνω στην πλακέτα μαζί μ'αυτές τις γυάλινες(πως τις λένε?). Τί λέτε?

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα.  :Smile:  δεν μετραμε ποτε τρανζιστορ και διοδους πανω στην πλακετα! 
Στο 1 και 18 pin οι αντιστασεις 56Κ που λες η μια τους μερια συνδεεται στο ΙΝ και η αλλη στο GND. η μερια τις  αντιστασεις 56Κ που συνδεεται στον ΙΝ,συνδεεται και το - ενος πυκνωτη 2,2μf. το + του πυκνωτη συνδεεται κατα σειρα με μια αντισταση 1Κ. το ελευθερο ακρo τις αντιστασεις, ειναι το ΙΝ του ενισχυτη! (ελπιζω να καταλαβες  :Smile:  )
προσεξε τις διοδους γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι απλες διοδοι αλλα διοδες ζενερ.
δεν εχει σχεσει το βουητο οπως λες με τα λαμπακια! κανε να δουλεψει ο ενισχυτης και μετα ασχολησε με τα vu-meter!
α και κατι αλλο: αποσυνδεσαι την ταση +/- απο το STK συνδεσαι ενα cd κανονικα με τον ενισχυτη, ανοιξε το volume στο max και δες αν τα  vu-meter δουλευουν και μετρα και τισ τασεις παραληλα να δεις αν ολα ειναο οκ! 
αυτα!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

> καλησπερα.  δεν μετραμε ποτε τρανζιστορ και διοδους πανω στην πλακετα! 
> Στο 1 και 18 pin οι αντιστασεις 56Κ που λες η μια τους μερια συνδεεται στο ΙΝ και η αλλη στο GND. η μερια τις  αντιστασεις 56Κ που συνδεεται στον ΙΝ,συνδεεται και το - ενος πυκνωτη 2,2μf. το + του πυκνωτη συνδεεται κατα σειρα με μια αντισταση 1Κ. το ελευθερο ακρo τις αντιστασεις, ειναι το ΙΝ του ενισχυτη! (ελπιζω να καταλαβες  )


Οκ, κατάλαβα. Θα το κοιτάξω άυριο.




> προσεξε τις διοδους γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι απλες διοδοι αλλα διοδες ζενερ.


Λέω να ξυλώσω όλες τις διόδους αυριο και να τις δώσω σε μαγαζί για να μου δώσουν καινούριες. Θα βγάλουν άκρη ή θα έχουμε πάλι πρόβλημα?
Τι είναι αυτά τα γυάλινα? Αυτές είναι οι ζένερ?





> δεν εχει σχεσει το βουητο οπως λες με τα λαμπακια! κανε να δουλεψει ο ενισχυτης και μετα ασχολησε με τα vu-meter!
> α και κατι αλλο: αποσυνδεσαι την ταση +/- απο το STK συνδεσαι ενα cd κανονικα με τον ενισχυτη, ανοιξε το volume στο max και δες αν τα  vu-meter δουλευουν και μετρα και τισ τασεις παραληλα να δεις αν ολα ειναο οκ! 
> αυτα!


 Αν βγάλω τελείως το stk πειράζει ή πρέπει να κόψω την τροφοδοσία μόνο. Τα pin 11 και 14 πρέπει να κόψω?

----------


## IOANNIS

μην ξυλώσεις όλες τις διόδους, απλα ξεκολα τις απο την μια πλευρα και μετρα τις. και αυτά τα γυάλινα που λες ειναι διοδοι και μπορει να ειναι απλες η ζενερ.
δεν πειραζει αμα βγαλεις τελειος το STK αλλα για να μην καθεσαι να το ξαναβγαζεις, κοψε την τροφοδοσια.( +Vcc pin 11,12 και -Vcc pin 9,14 )

----------


## PCMan

Λοιπόν, έβγαλα το ολοκληρομένο τελικά και η προενίσχυση δουλευει μια χαρά μαλλον. Έβαλα ένα ηχείο στην είσοδο αλλά και στην έξοδο του ήχου που πάει στην μπροστινή πλακέτα και βγάζει κανονικά ήχο. Πρέπει να κοιτάξω αν δουλευει και πιό πάνω δηλαδή σε εκείνη την αντίσταση πρίν το ολοκληρομένο?

Μέτρησα μόνο τις διόδους τροφοδοσίας και καμία δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη. Οι γυάλινες και οι ζένερ με τον ίδιο τρόπο μετριούνται?

----------


## Danza

ναι κάνε το ίδιο και με τις άλλες διόδους. σαφώς και θα κοιτάξεις αν περνάει ο ήχος πριν την αντίσταση στο ολοκληρωμένο  :Wink:

----------


## IOANNIS

σωστος ο Danza  :Smile:  εαν φτανει ο ηχος μεχρι την αντισταση 1Κ τοτε το προβλημα βρισκεται η στην τροφοδοσια του STK ( μετρησες να δεις τι τασεις φτανουν στα pin +/- του STK? ) η εχουν προβλημα οι πυκνωτες γυρω απο το STK.κοιταξε και τις αντιστασεις μην εχει κοπη η καει καμια!

----------


## PCMan

Οκ, θα τα δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω, αν και νομίζω ότι πο πρόβλημα είναι στους πυκνωτές γιατί όπως σας είχα πεί, τους δύο που άλλαξα τους έβαλα απο άλλη πλακέτα και δεν ξέρω αν δούλευαν ή όχι.

Τα VU-meter εξακολουθούν να ανάβουν όλα άσχετα με την ένταση που δίνω, γιατί?

----------


## IOANNIS

επισεις κοιταξε απο τα pin 10 και 13 που ειναι το out του ενισχυτη μηπως πανε σε κανενα τρανζιστορ.(μπορει να μην πανε κατευθειαν σε τρανζιστορ αλλα μεσω μιας αντιστασης 0,22Ω-,033Ω που ειναι σε σειρα με το out) αν πανε τοτε αλλαξε τα τρανζιστορ αυτα. (τα τρανζιστορ αυτα μαζι με κατι αντιστασεις και κατι πυκνωτες που ειναι εκει γυρω, ειναι η προστασια βραχυκυκλωματος.) σχεδον παντα αν βραχυκυκλωσουμε την εξοδο του ενισχυτη καιγονται και τα τρανζιστορ αυτα.

----------


## IOANNIS

για να αναβουν ολα τα led του VU-meter ασχετα με την ενταση μηπως εχει καει και το ολοκληρομενο που τα οδηγαει? εαν κααει το ολοκληρομενο του VU-meter τοτε βγαζει ταση στην εισοδο του. το VU-meter συνδεεται στο ιn του ενισχυτη και μπορει να ειναι και απο εκει ο βομβος που ακους στα ηχεια σου! κοψε και την ταση στα VU-meter. παντα αρχιζουμε και απομονονουμε τα παντα γυρω απο τον τελικο ενισχυτη (αφου τον φτιαξουμε δηλ αλαξουμε το STK η καποιο ολοκληρομενο και το προβλημα εξακολουθει να υπαρχει) μεχρι να βρουμε απο που ειναι το προβλημα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

> επισεις κοιταξε απο τα pin 10 και 13 που ειναι το out του ενισχυτη μηπως πανε σε κανενα τρανζιστορ.(μπορει να μην πανε κατευθειαν σε τρανζιστορ αλλα μεσω μιας αντιστασης 0,22Ω-,033Ω που ειναι σε σειρα με το out) αν πανε τοτε αλλαξε τα τρανζιστορ αυτα. (τα τρανζιστορ αυτα μαζι με κατι αντιστασεις και κατι πυκνωτες που ειναι εκει γυρω, ειναι η προστασια βραχυκυκλωματος.) σχεδον παντα αν βραχυκυκλωσουμε την εξοδο του ενισχυτη καιγονται και τα τρανζιστορ αυτα.


Εκτός απο τα 4 τρανζιστορ της προενίσχυσης, δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο πάνω στην κεντρική πλακέτα. Μετά την έξοδο του ολοκληρομένου κααλήγει στα πηνία, μετά σε δύο ασφάλειες(2,5Α) και μετά στα ηχεία.



> για να αναβουν ολα τα led του VU-meter ασχετα με την ενταση μηπως εχει καει και το ολοκληρομενο που τα οδηγαει? εαν κααει το ολοκληρομενο του VU-meter τοτε βγαζει ταση στην εισοδο του. το VU-meter συνδεεται στο ιn του ενισχυτη και μπορει να ειναι και απο εκει ο βομβος που ακους στα ηχεια σου! κοψε και την ταση στα VU-meter. παντα αρχιζουμε και απομονονουμε τα παντα γυρω απο τον τελικο ενισχυτη (αφου τον φτιαξουμε δηλ αλαξουμε το STK η καποιο ολοκληρομενο και το προβλημα εξακολουθει να υπαρχει) μεχρι να βρουμε απο που ειναι το προβλημα!!! Smile


Κοίτα, είχα ένα ακόμα ΑΝ6884 και το έβαλα στην πλακέτα. Αυτό που έκανε ήταν, το παλιό ΑΝ6884 να ανάβει όλα τα led και το καινούριο να μην ανάβει τίποτα ότι και άν έκανα. Μήπως είναι πολύ χαμηλή ή είσοδος(ή και καμένη) γιατί το ηχείο που έβαλα στην προενίσχυση ίιισα που ακούγεται, ενώ όταν το έβαλα στην έξοδο απο το Discman μου τότε έπαιζε πολύ δυνατότερα. Υποθέσεις κάνω αλλα βέβαια θα μου πεις, μπορεί το άλλο ολοκληρομένο που έβαλα να ήταν κιαυτό καμμένο..

Αυριο θα αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτες που υπάρχουν πάνω στην πλακέτα και θα αγοράσω 2*ΑΝ6884.

----------


## PCMan

Λοιπον παιδιά, άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολητικούς της πλακέτας, άλλαξα τα δύο AN6884 και άλλαξα τα δύο Α1015 και και το C1173.

Δεν ανάβει κανένα led όσο και να παίξω με την ένταση και όταν συνδέω το ηχείο παίζει πολύυυ χαμηλα. Πρέπει δηλαδή να κολλήσω το αυτί μου πάνω στο ηχείο για να ακούσω ψίθηρους. Το ίδιο πάθαινα και πριν αλλαξω όλα αυτά. Τωρα έμεινε να αλλάξω το τελευταίο ολοκληρομένο της πλακέτας, το NJM2068(και όχι JRC7047 όπως είχα πει πρίν). Αν πάλι κάνει το ίδιο, δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω.

Τα φώτα σας παρακαλω..

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα και χριστος ανεστη! λοιπον το  NJM2068 ειναι ο προενισχυτης μαλον(η ταση στο προενισχυτη δεν πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο +/-15V). λοιπον τσεκαρε τις τασεις αλλη μια φορα, και αφου τα δεις και ολα ειναι ενταξει, αποσυνδεσε τα παντα πανω απο τον ενισχυτη, και συνδεσε μονο το STK με την τροφοδοσια και δωσε του εισοδο μουσικης κατευθειαν στο in του ολοκληρομενου(δηλ στην αντισταση 1Κ, και οχι κατευθειαν στο ποδαρακι του ολοκληρομενου, με το cd player στο min και σιγα σιγα να δινεις ενταση) και πες μας αν ακουγετε στα ηχεια κανονικα. δεν γινετε να μην δουλεψει. προσπαθησε και ξαναδες τα ολα απο την αρχη, μεχρι να βρεις που ειναι το λαθος!!!!

----------


## PCMan

Αληθώς ανέστη!

Ξέχασα να πω πιό πανω ότι μέτρησα όλες τις διόδους και έιναι όλες ΟΚ.

Θα τα κοιτάξω αυτα που λες απo βδομάδα. Λογικά θα δουλέψει έτσι, εκτός αν κάηκε το STK..


Ευχαριστω και πάλι για την βοήθεια Γιάννη  :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Λοιπόν άλλαξα το NJM2068 με ένα αντίστοιχο του ΚΑ4558(δεν θυμάμαι πως το λένε, MCχχχχ έιναι) γιατί δεν βρήκα το δικό του και έβαλα το ίδιο MC στην πλακέτα με τα equalizer κτλ. (γιατί και εκεί το NJM2068 φορούσε) και κάνει πάλι το ίδιο.
Ο ήχος που βγάζει είναι πολύ λίγος, με δυσκολία ακούγεται στο ηχείο και τα VU-meter δεν δουλεύουν..


Τις τάσεις δεν τις μέτρησα, θα τις μετρήσω αύριο. Λες να μην φτάνει για κάποιον λόγο το σωστό ρεύμα στην προενίσχυση? Αν ναι, τι να φταίει? Σχεδόν όλα τα έχω αλλάξει...

----------


## Danza

εχει κανενα τρανζίστορ στην προενισχυση ή κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο? αν ναι το τσέκαρες? οι πυκνωτές είναι οκ?

----------


## PCMan

Βρε όλα τα άλλαξα.. Όλους του πυκνωτες και όλα τα τρανζίστορ και ολοκληρομένα που υπάρχουν πάνω στην πλακέτα.
Τα μόνα που δεν πείραξα είναι οι δίοδοι , και αυτές γιατί τις μέτρησα και είναι οκ , και οι αντιστάσεις οι οποίες δεν φαίνονται μαυρισμένες. 
Μία αντίσταση μόνο ήταν κατάμαυρη αλλα δούλευε, την άλλαξα όμως καλού κακού. Βρισκόταν κοντά στο stk.

----------


## PCMan

To MC που είπα πιό πάνω είναι το MC4558.

----------


## IOANNIS

Νικο τσεκαρε μην εχει κοπει κανενας χαλκοδιαδρομος καπου στην πλακετα!! αφου μετρας την τροφοδοσια και ειναι ενταξει, συνδεσε το STK με την τροφοδοσια και δωσε του εισοδο απευθειας απο ενα cd player. δεν μπορει να τα αλλαξες ολα και παλι να μην δουλευει. ξανακοιταξετα ολα ποιο προσεχτηκα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Πως να κόπηκε διάδρομος? Δεν είδα κάτι τέτοιο στην πλακέτα..

Μέτρησα την τάση στο MC4558 και είναι ~12V.

Θα βάλω ξανα το stk και θα το δοκιμάσω.
Εγω παραξενεύομαι στο ότι δεν δουλεύουν τα Vu-meter, γιαυτό και καταλήγω στο ότι κάτι έχει η προενίσχυση.. Αυτά παίρνουν ήχο απο την προενίσχυση ή απο τον τελικό?
Αν παίρνουν απο τον τελικό τότε καλά κανουν και δεν ανάβουν και μόλις βάλω το stk λογικά θα δουλέψουν κανονικά ΚΑΙ αυτά(γιατί άλλαξα τα ΑΝ6884 τα οποία ήταν καμμένα) αλλα ΚΑΙ ο ενισχυτής γιατί πιθανών να έκαναν την ζημιά τα καμμένα ΑΝ6884. Αν πάλι παίρνουν απο την προενίσχυση τότε ... δεν ξέρω.

Αν βάλω το stk και κάνει το ίδιο τότε βάζω απο το cd ήχο και δοκιμάζω.

end if  :Laughing:

----------


## PCMan

Τζίφος παιδιά...
Πάλι κάνει το ίδιο. Δεν βγάζει άχνα και 10δευτ. μετά βγάζει εκείνο το βουητό. Όταν μουγκρίζει, η τάση απο τα 30VAC πεφτει στα 25VAC. Σε κάποια φάση εκεί που το ανοιγόκλεινα, μου καίγεται η μία ασφάλεια απο την μία έξοδο. Όσες φορές και αν την άλλαξα την έκαψε. Άρχισε να μυρίζει κάτι αλλα δεν κατάλαβα απο που(δεν το συνέχισα κιόλας). 

Α, τα vumeter δουλεύουν κανονικά τωρα με το stk πάνω.

Εγώ λέω φταίει το stk, τι λέτε?

----------


## PCMan

Καμιά ιδέα παίδες?

----------


## PCMan

Πείτε κάτι βρε παιδιά, οτιδήποτε... Δώστε καμιά ιδέα, γιατί καίει την ασφάλεια έχω-δεν έχω ηχεία συνδεμένα?

----------


## ggr

Aλλαξε το stk,  αλλα να βαλεις ιδιο με αυτο που ειχε στην αρχη.

----------


## PCMan

Γιατί να βάλω μικρότερο?

----------


## ggr

Πρεπει να βαλεις το ιδιο που ειχε στην αρχη γιατι λογικα τα υπολοιπα περιφεριακα εξαρτηματα , και γενικα η σχεδιαση του ενισχυτη ειναι προσαρμοσμενη ακριβως στο συγκεκριμενο τυπο stk.[/list]

----------


## PCMan

Και τα stk αλλά και τα εξαρτήματα είναί όλα ίδια. Δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα.

----------

